# Laguna IQ HHC Home problem



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

Does anyone else have the Laguna IQ HHC? When I turn the machine on it asks to home the axes but when doing so the Z goes up and jumps around not wanting to stop. The light on the sensor lights up but Z doesn't stop. X&Y home like normal. When moving to any other origin from 1-9 it works fine. Does anyone have a fix for this?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Without knowing any more than that my first response is that if the proximity sensor LED is activated then it must be working, at least enough for that to occur. What does it trigger in the control box? Is there a relay out, loose connection, etc.? Are the sensors hard-wired in or do they have connectors? If they have connectors maybe you can switch the Z for X or Y and see if it triggers when the sensor activates. Just make sure you switch them back! 

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I just went thru similar issues with my Probotix. Never did find the exact problem. Ended up with a lot of new parts and reconfigged software. 

David's right -- try to isolate it by changing the Z with X or Y and see if it works. I have limit switches, but it could very well be a sensor problem. You will know more about your machine by the time you get it back working. These problems are not fun!


----------



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

I'll try switching the axes sensor to see but like I said, it works fine when homing origins 1-9. It's just the Machine home when turning it on. It worked fine before but now its not for some reason. So now I just bypass it and go to my #1 origin. Thanks for you're suggestions.


----------

